# Where to find lyrics for Buxtehude’s work: Erfreue dich, Erde! Du Himmel erschall!



## Konstantinusz (Jan 15, 2021)

*Hi all!*

Where could I find German language lyrics for Dietrich Buxtehude's choir work "Erfreue dich, Erde! Du Himmel erschall!" (BuxWV 26)?

_Can be listened here, truly catching_


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Did you tried your local music shop?


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

Usually for texts I would look for liner notes on online classical stores like Naxos, Chandos, Hyperion or eclassical, but it seems this piece is only available on a Challenge Classics recording (by Ton Koopman), and as far as I know they don't make their liner notes available publicly.

But a quick Google search found a sample copy of the sheet music from Carus: 
https://www.carusmedia.com/images-intern/medien/30/3603200/3603200x.pdf
It's partly redacted but if it's just the text you want then it's probably OK.


----------



## RICK RIEKERT (Oct 9, 2017)

Dietrich Buxtehude: Erfreue dich, Erde! Du Himmel erschall!

Aria: 

Freud ist die gewünschte Gabe, die der Heiland mit sich bringt, wenn er kommt
zu euch hinabe als ein zarter Menschenknabe, leget Schmerz und Leiden abe.
In dem Himmel und auf Erden muss nu Freud die Fülle werden.
In dem Himmel und auf Erden muss nu Freud die Fülle werden.
Muss nu Freud die Fülle werden.

Fried macht alles voller Freuden, Friede, der umb Gottes Thron schwebet stets und
was geschieden neu vereinigt, weil aus beiden Mensch und Gott wird Gottes Sohn.
In dem Himmel und auf Erden muss aus Friede Freude werden.
In dem Himmel und auf Erden muss aus Friede Freude werden.
Muss aus Friede Freude werden.

Gnade bringt den Fried zuwegen, Gnade, die der Sohn erwirbt, dadurch Heil und aller
Segen euch Betrübten kommt entgegen, Segen, der niemals verdirbt.
In dem Himmel und auf Erden soll euch alle Gnade werden.
In dem Himmel und auf Erden soll euch alle Gnade werden.
Soll euch alle Gnade werden.

Wahrheit, welche Gott geschworen und darauf er treulich denkt, hat die Menschen, so
verloren, jetzt zum Leben neu geboren und in Gottes Huld gesenkt.
In dem Himmel und auf Erden soll Wahrheit gerühmet werden.
In dem Himmel und auf Erden soll Wahrheit gerühmet werden.
Soll Wahrheit gerühmet werden.

Coro:

So denket und danket der göttlichen Güte mit freudigem Herzen und dankbarn
Gemüte. Die Freude bestehe, der Kümmer vergehe, die Feindschaft vergehe, der
Friede bestehe. Die Gnade vereinige Erden und Himmel, die Ungnad versinke zum
Höllengetümmel, die Klarheit der Wahrheit ermunter die Sinnen, Gott freudig zu
loben und lieb zu gewinnen! Halleluja, lasset dem Höchsten zu Ehren mit Singen und
Klingen in Ewigkeit hören, mit Singen und Klingen in Ewigkeit hören.

Coro:

Erfreue dich, Erde, du Himmel, erschall! Ihr himmlischen Bürger, lasst eure
beweglichsten Stimmen ertönen, das Weltgebäu müsse, von mutigem Singen und
Jauchzen ertönen, ihr Lieder erwidert den fröhlichen Hall.


----------



## Konstantinusz (Jan 15, 2021)

Yes, meanwhile I was able to find it.


----------

